# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Prikpil en ondertussen 3 weken ongesteld

## brii90

hallo allemaal,

ik heb denk ik een best wel raar verhaal ik gebruik vanaf mijn 13e al de prikpil omdat ik altijd heel erg ongesteld was en daar heel veel last van had en de gewone pil niet echt een groot succes was alleen word ik dus nooit ongesteld krijg soms wel eens een bloeding mischien 1x per 6 maanden 2 dagen en dan is het eerst bruin en dan rood alleen nu ben ik al 3 weken aan het bloeden het is niet constant maar wel elke dag een beetje en als ik opgewonden raak word het inpaats van vochtig helemaal bloederig en sinds 2 dagen best wel veel buikpijn wie weet wat het kan zijn :Confused: ? ben nog niet naar de huisarts geweest maar wel van plan

----------

